# Fish Types.



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

whats your favourite TYPE of fish?
ad maybe why.?!i


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

voted malawi, because they look amazing in the write tank, set up


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

had a red tailed catfish once which i sold on to my local aquaruim store when it reached about 18 inches,

also just seen a 2ft one for sale near me and was seriosly thinking about it but i am into koi now and love shusui koi,but unfortunately i aint finished my fishhouse yet,(or the redtail cat maybe of been on my menu)

just built a 11ft by 8ft shed souly for me and my fish,oh and maybe for breeding crickets,but i need to reinforce the floor still seems its up on stilts because its placed where i had a 2000 gallon pond and gotta insulate it all but i have a great treat the wife bought a new leather suite so i got the old settee and chairs in there so i got a well comfy seat and even a bed if i am sleepy and the wife be none the wiser


----------



## RachelS (Jan 20, 2007)

Puffers


----------



## Rich1981 (Jan 18, 2007)

Gotta be oddballs for me, theres plenty of weird and wonderfull fish out there :smile:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

got some malawis today look GREAT.


----------



## Rich1981 (Jan 18, 2007)

snakelover said:


> got some malawis today look GREAT.


I'd love to have a bigger tank for mine, you can get some amazing different colours... but I don't think the wife would be happy, I'd have to get rid of the TV to make room! What did you get??


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

duno all tthe names lol, Got a bigish pink one, 2 labs, 2 johannis Blue + ORange, and thats it for now, 1 i duno. Getting some on wedsnaday or satday


----------



## Rich1981 (Jan 18, 2007)

snakelover said:


> duno all tthe names lol, Got a bigish pink one, 2 labs, 2 johannis Blue + ORange, and thats it for now, 1 i duno. Getting some on wedsnaday or satday


 
You'll have to put some pictures on.... not that i'm nosey or anything


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

snakelover please please give it at least a couple of weeks before you add more to your tank and moniter your amonia and nitrite levels and keep an eye on your krib as he may get the s*** kicked out of him


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i voted other. I do marine biology but im going to stick to ones you can actually keep! i wont go into the wierd and wonderful stuff!! haha

I love Mudskippers and puffers.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't have a favourite, if it has fins and I have the space, I wanna keep it :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

i voted outher cos i love wierd ones.
dan


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lol added some fish this morning , duno when i will next get some. But the kribs in there, and well he rules the tank and hes with 2 BIG fish:smile:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

personally I think the "other cichlids" needed splitting up into at least, Tanganiykas, Victorias and Americans

but oh well definately American Cichlids particuarly Nandopsis and Prachromis sp


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

RachelS said:


> Puffers


I like you taste Rachel. I love puffers too, got GSPs and Dwarf Puffers. Would love to have a Mbu but aint got the room.

Duzzie


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

i voted catfish, but was meant to click other lol.. I prefer labyrinth fish especially bettas somthing about that i just love.. i have a tank dedicated to them so pretty:flrt: Altho i do keep around 6 different species of catfish they are pretty cool also.. but then saying that i do like my parrot fish but they are a bit cheeky these days :lol2: I love them all but bettas do come out on tops!!


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Voted Small fish cause I recently got some cherry barbs and there cool and my black widow tetras spawned this morning well chuffed.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

its gotta be catfish every time


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

those fish at the bottom of the sea withj a'latnern ' type thing on their head, deep sea animals ar eht ecoolest! especially vampire osctopuses±!


----------



## bomar666 (Nov 3, 2006)

I voted other i like all sorts of oddballs I have ReedFish (RopeFish, SnakeFish), African Butterflyfish, and a red finned cigar shark


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

pics?


----------



## RachelS (Jan 20, 2007)

Duzzie said:


> I like you taste Rachel. I love puffers too, got GSPs and Dwarf Puffers. Would love to have a Mbu but aint got the room.
> 
> Duzzie


I've also got DPs and a Ceylon. Would love a Mbu as well but realistically I'd be happy with a fahaka one day  Until then, I'm starting to plan modding my Ceylon tank to incorporate a skimmer, live rock and hopefully some soft corals

I can feel the dark salty side starting to call me :eek4:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i like guppys and the smaller fish tbh in my opinion there more entertaining to watch but i am a huuuuge fan of the bettas and i find how they build bubble nests amazing


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I love barbs especially tigers !!!

They're beautiful and I'm hoping to get some soon


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I voted other, i'm into oddballs, fish that you don't really see that often in stores, i really like large fish aswell tho, and there are quite a few different varietys of large fish !


----------

